# 1958 Harley Hummer 165



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 22, 2022)

1958 HD Hummer 165cc.  Original paint. Super light.  It's even street legal!


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 22, 2022)




----------



## phantom (Jan 22, 2022)

I love the 125cc old bikes. Here is a 55 BSA  125 that I am having serious thoughts about.









						1955 BSA Bantam D-1 (plunger) - motorcycles/scooters - by owner -...
					

1955 BSA Bantam 125cc Last year of the plunger frame. Engine is original to the frame. I've had this bike in my collection about 11 years now, and need to make room. It runs fine, has the rear...



					atlanta.craigslist.org


----------



## geosbike (Jan 22, 2022)

nice


----------



## wheelbender6 (Jan 27, 2022)

Love the plunger shocks.


----------



## whizzerbug (Jan 28, 2022)

nice bike i had a 1960 165 magneto model 3 speed 45 MPH flat out if it had done 60MPH i would have kept it


----------



## oldmtrcyc (Jan 28, 2022)

whizzerbug said:


> nice bike i had a 1960 165 magneto model 3 speed 45 MPH flat out if it had done 60MPH i would have kept it



Find a bigger hill!!


----------



## ditchpig (Jan 28, 2022)

I've heard these bikes affectionately nicknamed 'Tiddlers' ??


----------



## stingrayjoe (Jan 28, 2022)

H-D Hummers
Used to see these rare little bikes 20 years ago at Mid Ohio and the Whizzer/Cushman Shows in Portland, IN. There was a good auction at one of the smaller dirt tracks near mid Ohio one year with a few.
They are so cool.


----------



## mikecuda (Jun 15, 2022)

oldmtrcyc said:


> 1958 HD Hummer 165cc.  Original paint. Super light.  It's even street legal!
> View attachment 1554172
> 
> View attachment 1554173
> ...



Any source for the tank decal??  I'm looking for the headlight/fork cover for my 1958.


----------



## mikecuda (Jul 12, 2022)

I recently found the 1958 fork cover.  Nothing is cheap.


----------

